# ALPINE HELP! TDA-7554 to CHA S634



## sixspeed (Sep 22, 2014)

Finally found a working CHA-S634 to pair up with a mint TDA-7554. Only problem is when AINET cable is connected eject light for the magazine is not illuminated on the CHA unit and TDA doesn't give a changer mode. I plugged the CHA to a CDA-7998 and it works flawlessy. HELP?

This will be going into my dad's 91' VW Vanagon MV Westfalia.......


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you tried the switch on the changer in the #2 position?


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

The #2 setting was to switch to the digital output on my CHA-S624....that's if I remember correctly. The S634 didn't have the optical output...again if I remember correctly. It's been a while since I've used that unit.

Try resetting the 7554 to see if that solves the issue.

Edit...you are correct. The #2 setting switches from Ai-Net to M-Bus for the CHA-S634.


----------

